# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Slums 2, plus dur que le Slurm

## ShinSH

Les développeurs de mods ont eu pitié de moi. Oui, ils ont eu pitié de mon état de fatigue, et se sont abstenu de publier leur travail pendant une bonne semaine. Y compris Modular Combat, qui devait sortir le 1er aout. Il fallait bien qu'un mod me tire de mon repos. Ce fût Slums 2, mod solo pour Half Life 2 épisode 2.
 Vous vous réveillez dans une chambre miteuse, la porte ouverte. Ne sachant pas très bien ce qu'il se passe, vous progressez en dézinguant du zombie et du combine, dans la plus pure tradition du jeu de base. Cependant, pas de puzzles ici, ou si peu... Ce mod essaye plutôt de vous faire peur, avec des effets assez similaires à F.E.A.R. Utilisation de jeux de lumières, petites surprises, portes vitrées mais floues... Malheureusement, malgré un level design très réussi, la peur n'arrive pas à s'installer. Cela reste tout au plus gentillet. Slums 2 essaye plutôt de vous faire peur avec sa difficulté excessive: même avec le niveau facile, chaque balle comptera, et chaque coup encaissé vous mettra en mauvaise posture. Vous allez en baver.
 Avec une action intense et des décors excellents, Slums 2 vaut le coup d'oeil. Mais serrez les dents, et jouez en difficulté facile. Parce que sinon, votre PC passera par la fenêtre. Et je décline toute responsabilité pour les dégâts occasionnés.

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## gun

Arg bah j'suis sur que ça marchera sur moi, je flippe à la moindre crab attack  ::(:

----------


## zabuza

Il existe encore des jeux/mods qui font réellement peur, pour les vieux routards que nous sommes ?
Quand tu as joué à Mario, tu n'as plus peur de rien

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> Il existe encore des jeux/mods qui font réellement peur, pour les vieux routards que nous sommes ?
> Quand tu as joué à Mario, tu n'as plus peur de rien


Même les plus mauvais jeux de flippe me font peur, quand mon perso dans HL² est sur une passerelle super haute j'ai le vertige, quand ya un passage super stressant je perds 3 litres de sueur, bref je suis supersensible aux effets crées par les développeurs.
Doom 3 je peux pas y jouer plus de 20 minutes sinon je tombe en syncope.
Fear je te raconte même pas, et même dans requiem bloodymare quand je saute d'une falaise j'ai les tripes qui se soulevent a chaque fois  :tired: .

----------


## fada.thieums

> Même les plus mauvais jeux de flippe me font peur, quand mon perso dans HL² est sur une passerelle super haute j'ai le vertige, quand ya un passage super stressant je perds 3 litres de sueur, bref je suis supersensible aux effets crées par les développeurs.
> Doom 3 je peux pas y jouer plus de 20 minutes sinon je tombe en syncope.
> Fear je te raconte même pas, et même dans requiem bloodymare quand je saute d'une falaise j'ai les tripes qui se soulevent a chaque fois .


Tiens oué moi aussi, j'ai le vertige sur les passerelles -comme dans la vraie vie-, je suis content de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul, je prenais ça comme une tare honteuse, surtout dans les jeux.  ::O:

----------


## Nilsou

J'ai eu du mal aussi avec doom 3...

----------


## Darkjmfr

Huhuhu testez les tunnels de Stalker  ::):

----------


## goutbulgare

Wooo putain! Doom 3 !
En plein couloir tout noir avec la torche, les trips ésoteriques rouge sang sur les murs et le plafond et le rire demoniaque du mechant . Pile a ce moment mon chat a sauté sur mes genoux. J'ai faillit mourir.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> Huhuhu testez les tunnels de Stalker


Déjà testé et aprouvé au trouillometre niveau maximum.   





X18  ::sad::

----------


## tenshu

Huhu dans HL1 je me rappelle avoir save en piteuse état au pied d'un escalier avec en fond sonore la celebrissime radio des marines qui indiquait une escouade de salopards juste au dessus de l'escalier.

Sans déconner j'ai repris la save que plusieurs semaine plus tard ...

----------


## lordsupra

Rah, ma plus grosse flippe vidéoludique reste l'hotel de vampire bloodlines. J'étais vraimment a fond dedans, ultra stressé.

----------


## Krabardaf

> Même les plus mauvais jeux de flippe me font peur, quand mon perso dans HL² est sur une passerelle super haute j'ai le vertige, quand ya un passage super stressant je perds 3 litres de sueur, bref je suis supersensible aux effets crées par les développeurs.
> Doom 3 je peux pas y jouer plus de 20 minutes sinon je tombe en syncope.
> Fear je te raconte même pas, et même dans requiem bloodymare quand je saute d'une falaise j'ai les tripes qui se soulevent a chaque fois .


Pareil, surtout ce sale tremblement/frissonement sur le grand pont de HL2...
Preuve que le level design tue!
Après, je sais jouer à fear, même si j'ai du mal.
Le pire pour moi jusqu'a présent, c'était STALKER, dans les sous terrains.m'enfin, je suis pas branché jeu d'horreur non plus.
EDIT : ah bah je suis pas le seul ^^

----------


## Neirbo

En parlant de mod qui font peur vous connaissez surement Hidden Source ... Bah franchement quand tu joue avec un Hidden qui sait bien jouer ... Tu te tape des coups de flippe pas possible ...

Un des meilleurs mod HL² (peut être même LE meilleurs mod vu que Black Mesa Source n'est pas encore sorti) auquel j'ai jamais joué

----------


## ShinSH

Bon, pour info, l'auteur du mod a reconnu que Slums 2 était trop dur, il a sorti une version 1.1 plus facile:

http://www.moddb.com/news/slums-2-v11

----------


## Swiper

Mon jeux le plus flippant c'était Diablo 1 lorsque l'on commence à penetrer dans les catacombes... J'avais 14, 15 ans mais j'ai du arrêter le jeu.
Depuis j'ai testé Dead space, mais je me suis arreté avant la fin du premier acte... Trop de flippe tue le joueur.

----------


## Philippe

Je plussoie sur Stalker. Ambiance souvent inquiétante, quand aux tunnels... Non de Zeus, et la chose qui donne mal à la tête.

----------


## Pastaga13

C'est vrais que les tunnels de stalker étais un vrais moment de stress, mes de souvenir le pire fus pour moi le passage dans le couloir ou les chiens saute a travers la vitre dans résidant evil, p'tin.. Me suis mis a tirer de partout au tour de moi pour finalement arrêter la playstation et rallumer toute les lumières  de la pièce. Grand moment !

----------

